# 2008 Terrapin Skiff update.



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Some of you may know this skiff...

I purchased the skiff in late December and have spent the last 6 weeks getting to know her and making a few modifications.  The skiff  has surpassed my expectations.  Thanks Rick!

A few stats:
25 hp 2 stroke with Solas SS Prop: Tops out at 30 mph solo, 27 mph with two, and averages 10 mpg. 

Planes easily, holds tighter than I need in turns, and the length keeps chop soft.

Poling: Tracks true, nice glide, stays flat when spinning around.

Draft: First trip out I chose a negative low, full moon tide in a muddy backcountry bay.  I have had the pleasure of spending some time aground  in this bay with previous skiffs.  The Terrapin ran out of water to run in about where I expected. However, I could not find water low enough to stop the skiff while poling.

A few pics of the modifications. 

Removable Poling Platform









Casting Platform









Throne


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like a very nice skiff! What is the "thru-hull" fitting mid-ship for?

Was this one of the 2 Terrapin Skiffs that were for sale on Microskiff recently. Both skiffs seemed like great deals.

Any issues with your skiff to date?


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, it was one that was for sale here. The thru hull fitting is the front hatch drain. I have had no issues with the skiff, it has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice... I particularly like the single seat mounted on top of the cooler. I'm hoping to add a second skiff one day to fish just one angler at a time (lure or fly only). That's exactly how I'd set a seat up for that gentleman.

Now all I need is the bucks (I have enough trouble just keeping one skiff running with the hard use it gets...).


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice Skiff!

Does anyone know what happened with this skiff and D. Sutton? I heard he was going to be sued by Hells Bay as it was cold molded off a Glades Skiff. He added sponsons and a few other small differences.


Great pick-up. I always like the additional length this skiff has.


----------



## CaptDaveSutton (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey MicroSkiff Fans..
It's Captain Dave Sutton on the line... I know .. it's about time....
Terrapin Skiffs was NEVER sued by HB due to the modifications to the hull we made were greater than a 15% change from the original hull by HB. I was the designer and we added the sponson's, increased the deadrise by 1.25 degrees, increased the forward tumblehome and made the forward splash much wider and deeper. 
The whole goal was to make a longer, wider and in many aspects a better skiff and sell her cheaper than the original builder. We decided to fold the company due to the three major issues in 2008-2009. The economy, the major freeze we had in South Florida and the Gulf oil spill and the way it was reported on the national news...
I am now retired and living in the mountains of Murphy, North Carolina and loving it...
I hope all is well with you all...
Capt. DJ


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guest said:


> Very nice Skiff!
> 
> Does anyone know what happened with this skiff and D. Sutton? I heard he was going to be sued by Hells Bay as it was cold molded off a Glades Skiff. He added sponsons and a few other small differences.
> 
> ...


This “guest” was a dipshit.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I always thought the terrapin skiffs look awesome to me. Sweet little skiffs


----------

